# Police Officer Thomas LaValley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Thomas LaValley*
Shreveport Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 5, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 4 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Thomas LaValley was shot and killed when he and several other officers responded to a domestic violence call involving a man threatening other family members with a gun at approximately 9:15 pm.

When officers arrived at the home in the 3500 block of Del Rio Street, in the Queensborough area of the city, the subject opened fire. Officer LaValley was was struck multiple times. He was transported to University Health where he succumbed to his wounds.

The subject fled the scene, but was apprehended the next day. He was also wanted for a shooting that occurred approximately three weeks earlier.

Officer LaValley had served with the Shreveport Police Department for four years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Willie Shaw
Shreveport Police Department
1234 Texas Avenue
Shreveport, LA 71161

Phone: (318) 673-6932

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22564-police-officer-thomas-lavalley#ixzz3i5KHuWYG


----------

